# Apache2 und SSL



## Chefkock (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes vor:
auf einem Server läuft OTRS (OTRS-Server) und auf einem weiteren Server soll Apache2 mit der Homepage laufen, nennen sie wir mal http://www.test.de. Bei Eingabe von http://www.test.de soll die Homepage ganz normal und unverschlüsselt angezeigt werden, aber gibt man http://www.test.de/otrs ein, dann soll eine sichere SSL-verbindung zum OTRS-Server aufgebaut werden. Das ganze soll mit SuSE-Linux Servern bewerkstelligt werden.
PS. der OTRS-Server läuft schon aber mit dem Apache hab ich so meine Probleme.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bezüglich der  Apache-Installation, der SSL-Verbindung und der Weiterleitung?

gruß Chefkock


----------



## Azi (25. Oktober 2005)

Du könntest im Unterordner eine index.php anlegen, in der folgendes steht:

```
<?php
    header("Location: https://www.test.de/");   
?>
```
Oder einfach eine meta-Weiterleitung:

```
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0; URL=https://www.test.de/">
```
So, das war der Teil, bei dem ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## Chefkock (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
den Apache-Server hab ich jetzt mit SSL ans laufen gebracht, jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch Hilfe bei der Weiterleitung.
Nochmal zur Erklärung: Wenn ich in einem Browser http://server eingebe, soll die Standard-Webseite angezeigt werden. Wenn man aber jetzt https://server/otrs eingibt, dann soll eine Benutzerabfrage erscheinen, und wenn eine gültige Kennung eingegben wurde, soll eine Weiterleitung auf den OTRS-Server http://otrs erfolgen.
Kann man so etwas mit Virtual Hosts erreichen?
Hoffentlich weiß jemand eine Lösung...

Gruß Chefkock


----------

